# In labor



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*In labor?? ( umm, NO)*

Its a good thing I'm off for medical reasons (walking pneumonia) because Pickles has decided today is hopefully the day. She had a single at age 2, twins at age 3 and she's now 4 almost 5. Daddy is a Nigerian and Pickles is a small Saanen with a little Boer thrown in for good measure. Here are a couple pictures, wanna take a guess as to how many she's got in there?










Mid Contraction


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

i am gonna say two but who knows i thought my girl would have three but she had two lol good luck


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing yet but I'm really hoping she's only got twins cause she's only got 2 faucets. Daddy is known for throwing girls and also trips and quads


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Goood luck! I say twins!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say 3 and her udder has some filling to do, hope she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Still no kids but she's not distressed. She's doing a lot of yawning, stretching, and staring off into space. Very affectionate right now, rubbing all over me and licking. She's not lacking in salts and doesn't normally lick. I gave her 6 tums just in case the she needed them. I'll check her again before I go to bed and then again in the morning. Hopefully between now and then she has some live bouncy kids.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She didn't completely fill her udder until the last second with the last set of twins so I wasn't overly concerned.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I will say at least twins. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## danswildbunch (Dec 30, 2009)

We had a doe who didn't even look pregnant she then suprised us with quads. They were small but all survived and are looking good.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Well did she have them yet??? We need pics!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ugg, no. I think she's going to drag this out as long as possible. We're expecting severe storms this afternoon/evening and she will be on her own. No way I'm fighting the wind and rain, not to mention the lightening when I'm already fighting pneumonia. Since daddy is a Nigerian the babies will be on the small side so she shouldn't have any trouble. I am mainly worried she will have more than the 2 she's equipped for and one will be forgotten. She's been a fantastic mama in the past and I'm hoping this will be the case this time.

I let her out this morning and she immediately went to the feed trough, which I hadn't filled yet, and gave me this really weird look. Kinda like she was wanting to know what the deal with the empty trough was. I told her to go deal with hay till I got it filled. I checked her ligs and they're back after being totally gone yesterday. Her belly looks like its completely fell off her back so it shouldn't be too long now. 

I have 2 other does that should be delivering within the next few weeks. One is a 50% Boer and 50% who knows what FF. The other is a LaMancha mix who aborted a buck kid last year. She's not very big in the belly but the udder is coming in nicely. I'm hoping she will be a good mama in spite of not being able to raise her kid last time.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry she is driving you crazy, but I hate to say I think she has at least a few more days. She has some bagging up to do still.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I keep watching because last time she didn't have much of an udder that morning and was full with kids on the ground that evening. I think she just wants to see me as a bald goat mama.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.:hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I walked out there and told her I wasn't messin with her any more. That I could care less if she had those babies. If she couldn't do things in a decent time then neither could I. She'll just have to wait till I'M ready


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I say at least two! Good luck. I have one in the same boat right now. She cannot get comfy


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesn't look like anything's going to happen tonight. She's hangin with the rest of the herd and being her normal goofy self. She's still super affectionate and won't move from my side if I'm out there. I really would appreciate it if she would have them before the main part of the storms hit tonight and before the ice hits tomorrow. I'm not set up for birthing in the ice and may have to bring them inside, uggggg


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I told our doe the same thing. I wish she'd kid already, I'd love to get a decent nights sleep! We have another doe due in a week from tomorrow. I like having a break between them!


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm waiting on one too (my first one, actually). She is 4 days overdue and I'm starting to get impatient, but she just keeps looking at me like I'm crazy for staring at her so much!

Here is a link (my first post on this forum) that has some pictures of my momma. Any advice would be appreciated.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/new-member-new-mommy-when-will-she-kid-138592/

Good luck with your momma! I hope that she hurries up for you! And I hope that you get well soon!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well she's still hanging on to them and I'm just about bald. I've got to try and go back to work tonight and don't have another day off till Thursday. With my luck lately she will kid while I'm either at work or asleep. I guess its time to train the reinforcements for the big day.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I know the wait is torture!! Do you have a definite due date for her? To me, her udder looks like she'll make you wait at least a couple more weeks, but I hope for your sake I'm wrong!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing yet but she's starting to stay closer to the shelter. I have to try to work tonight and it will be driving me crazy cause I can't be here. I'm not too worried about her because she is a good mama and this will be her 3rd freshening. I'm a little concerned she may have more than 2. 

The other 2 I really need to be there when the kids are born. One lost her kid last year and the other is a FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so nerve racking isn't it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Couldn't stay at work due to uncontrollable coughing. When you work in a food industry setting you can not cough while on the line so I'm home tonight. I checked on her a little while ago and the tub of babies is still keeping them under wraps. Its probably a good thing since the low is supposed to be 23°F. Her udder is a little bigger than in the first picture but still not tight. She is following the doe's code of honor to the letter.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I checked her again and I honestly believe she is going to wait for Sundae and Lil' Bit to have theirs. If so I will be waiting another 3 weeks, I will be totally bald by then.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

ughh I hate waiting!!!! lol they show signs of being ready then NOTHING!!!! It is torture!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Total torture to my sick body. I keep running out there checking cause its pouring that evil white stuff from the sky. This is not helping me get well.


----------

